
Inside the Global Svalbard Seed Vault - okket
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_OEsf-1qgY
======
okket
Wikipedia:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Svalbard_Global_Seed_Vault](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Svalbard_Global_Seed_Vault)

